# Nuro Self Driving Delivery Launches In Phoenix



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/12/kroger-owned-grocery-store-begins-fully-driverless-deliveries/

Uber Eats gonna need some Pepto asap. Clean up on aisle five.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Be prepared to be referred to as "tomato" by uberdriverfornow 
It's how she shows affection


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

R1 kicking butt and taking names.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075457906173071360


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> R1 kicking butt and taking names.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075457906173071360


THAT is so ****in' cool Bro!!
Nice shit!
I want one
Chics will dig it!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol tomato talking to tomato

some ridiculous go cart driving down a road for about two blocks....it doesn't show anything that would indicate how useful or ridiculous these things are, such as navigating the stores parking lot, having to pay someone to do the shopping and putting it in the cart, if it's refrigerated, the entire route to the house, how good it is at navigating intersections, stop lights, crosswalks, etc etc

i can go on and on


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

How is it going to move with 4 slashed tires ?? 
Only matter of time before Uber eats driver goes cabbie on the tomato .


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome! this will be common in 10 years. Cars with drivers will be like the CD or home phone line.


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Awesome! this will be common in 10 years. Cars with drivers will be like the CD or home phone line.


You say that's awsome? Wonder why music is dead now? Wonder why the family is in decline?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberboy48 said:


> You say that's awsome? Wonder why music is dead now? Wonder why the family is in decline?


ompous: Civilizations, the Earth, Mice & Men
Are Cyclical.

:astronaut: Man/civilization have been growing exponentially since Recorded History ~ 5000 years ago.

Time to take Break :stop:
:cat: Some recessions are a Good Thing


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

No evidence whatsoever that this service ever rolled out.

Nothing but lies as usual.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> No evidence whatsoever that this service ever rolled out.
> 
> Nothing but lies as usual.


nice try tomato
your real estate business slowing?



uberboy48 said:


> You say that's awsome? Wonder why music is dead now? Wonder why the family is in decline?



wonder why there are daily driven cars and not horses?
wonder why taxis in decline and disruptors increasing
wonder why there's travel to the moon?
wonder why we don't live in caves?
wonder why there's electricity?
wonder why there's indoor plumbing ?
wonder why there are computers?
wonder why there's Air-O-Planes?

EVOLUTION
ADVANCEMENTS

music dead? get real
family in decline is a good thing: There are TOO MANY Souls on the earth. unsustainable, starvation, poverty.
technology can't solve all issues. time to unpopulate the earth alittle


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> No evidence whatsoever that this service ever rolled out.
> 
> Nothing but lies as usual.


......."_No evidence whatsoever" 
_
.....said The tomato Denier Of

global warming
autonomous technology
Moon landing
Round earth
The holocaust


----------

